# Guide to a Proper Warmup



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

There are generally a few activities that I see people implementing preceding a bout of resistance training: some form of cardiovascular activity for 5-10 minutes, static stretching, and/or a specific warmup for the actual lift to be performed.  It's great that they're trying to do something to prepare themselves for lifting, but most trainees are misguided in the warmup department.  Of course, many trainees don't implement any form of warmup at all.  This is a big mistake; there are many benefits to a properly implemented warmup routine:

Improved nervous system function

Increased sensitivity in nerve receptors

Faster nerve impulse transmissions
Increased core and muscle temperatures

Lower level of muscle viscosity

Improved blood flow to muscles

More efficient uptake of oxygen from blood

Improves muscle flexibility and joint ROM

More forceful contraction and rapid relaxation of muscles
Other benefits

A more thorough lubrication of joint structures

Acclimation of soft tissue to increased loading

Activation of inhibited muscle groups

A marked decrease in the chance of sustaining an injury


I'm sure this isn't an exhaustive list of all the benefits of a proper warmup, but if those aren't reasons enough for you to perform a warmup, then I don't know what is.  Here is how I structure my warmups for myself and my clients:

*Self Myofacial Release*
More commonly referred to as "foam rolling," this is a way of improving the quality of soft tissue.  I prefer to do this prior to working out.  Not only is it great for working out adhesions in muscle tissue, but it is effective at instigating autogenic inhibition in overactive muscle groups.  Foam rolling, when done in conjunction with flexibility training like static stretching, has been shown to increase flexibility/mobility.  It only takes a few minutes to hit your toughest spots, and it is well worth it.  Check out P-funk's sticky about flexiblity for more information.

*General* (Optional)
This is the act of performing a light to moderate intensity bout of cardiovascular activity.  Exercises such as jogging, stationary bicycling, rowing, elliptical trainers, and many others are all acceptable.  I don't feel this is necessary, but if my clients get to the gym a few minutes early and want to hop on the treadmill for 5 minutes I don't stop them.  I don't implement this step in my own warmups, but if you enjoy it and want to make it a part of your warmup routine, then by all means.  Generally, 3-5 minutes is going to be plenty.

*Activation*
The purpose of this segment of the warmup is to get certain muscles activated that you have trouble neurally activating without intense concentration.  The muscle groups I typically focus on are the gluteals and scapular stabilizers, but depending on the person, and for myself, I may include activation work for other muscles.

This requires a lot of individulization.  Some people maybe be able to get away with hitting one weak point before you start or even skipping this step entirely, and some people may need to have emphasis placed on activation work instead of more dynamic warmup exercises.  Personally, I like to include a full set of any necessary activation activites before every lifting session whether I am working my arms (Yeah right) or I am performing a full body workout.  Reinforcing proper motor patterns on a regular basis is important, and so is stimulation of inhibited musculature as it is often weak in addition to being inactive.

I like to perform 2-3 sets of 10-20 repetitions of each exercise that I do.  I also frequently implement isometrics during certain joint positions for various exercises.  The birddog is a great example.  I might use anywhere from a 2 second static hold in the loaded position to a 5 second static.  These exercises can be progressive; that is, you can implement higher loads and/or more complex variations of these movements in order to better stimulate the target musculature as you progress in training status.  However, the goal is not to induce a high level of fatigue.  1-2 exercises per muscle group should be sufficient in most causes, but more may be warranted for an extreme case of muscular inhibition.

*Dynamic Flexibility*
Once you have been moving around a little bit and given a jump start to your core temperature, it is time to take things up a notch.  Dynamic flexibility exercises do much to lubricate your joints, improve joint ROM prior to the workout, and in many cases instigate the myotatic stretch reflex and excite the nervous system.

The exercises you perform are somewhat ballistic in nature, but toned down from traditional ballistic stretching.  As well, they generally implement more specific movement patterns than ballistic stretching.  This type of flexibility training is superior to static stretching prior to a workout for the aforementioned reasons.  Static stretching should be saved until after the workout is finished, except for the possibility of ???calming down??? an overactive muscle group.  As well, static stretching of antagonist musculature can potentially improve neural activation of agonist musculature.  An example of this is a person with lower cross syndrome (A postural distortion leading to an anteriorly tilted pelvis).  Generally someone with lower cross syndrome is going to have very tight hip flexors and weak glutes.  So, some static stretching for the hip flexors at the beginning of the workout to help facilitate reciprocal inhibition when the glutes should be firing is a good idea.  Otherwise, static stretching causes relaxation of muscle spindles while doing almost nothing to help raise your core temperature or increase neural activation, which is not desirable prior to a workout.

1-3 sets of 5-12 repetitions should do the trick on most of these exercises.  For enjoyment's sake, I like to implement a wide variety of these movements and repeat the same activity very few times, if at all, within the same workout.  I tend to focus on the hips, ankles, and shoulders as they are capable of moving on multiple planes, while the knees and elbows don't require special activities to get them moving on their one plane of available movement.  Usually, they are peripherally stimulated sufficiently from the other activities performed during this kind of warmup.

*Specific*
This is the portion of the warmup that I do see a good number of trainees implement, though it is usually insufficient or overdone.  You want to perform the target resistance training activity, but you want to gradually increase the load as your soft tissue gets acclimated to the increasing loads.  As well, it helps your nervous system prepare for a high level of activity.  

General guidelines I go by when warming up with the target activity is that the heavier you are lifting, the more warmup sets you are going to require.  I'm also not a big fan of doing more than 5 repetitions or so on any warmup sets.  You shouldn't need to do any more than that if you performed the aforementioned warmup activities already.  Your joints will be sufficiently lubricated by this stage.  You want to avoid fatigue at all costs.  Warmup sets should not induce any significant level of fatigue.  As well, I don't feel that subsequent exercises utilizing similar movements and muscle groups require the same number of warmup sets.  So, if you bench press first and perform 3 warmup sets, then you probably only need one warmup set just to get your nervous system in the groove of the movement if you follow up with an incline press or an overhead press.


*Sample Warmup*
No informative writeup would be complete without an example.  The sample person here has very weak and inactive gluteals, has internally rotated humeri, and is very tight in the hamstrings, hip flexors, calves, chest, and lats:

Foam Roller:
Hip flexors
IT band
Calves
Lats

Activation Circuit:
Supine Glute Bridges ??? 2x10 - 3sec isometric at top (Glutes, duh)
Band Resisted Sidesteps ??? 2x12 Each Direction (Glute medius/minimus)
Shoulder Dislocations ??? 2x12 (External rotators)
Wall Retractions ??? 2x12 (Scapular retractors)

Dynamic Flexibility:
Inch Worms - 2x6
Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility - 2x12
Shoulder Circles - 2x12 (Each direction)

(Note: Someone requiring this much remedial activation work probably cannot move this kind of weight, but just humor me for example sake)

Specific on Leg Day:
Deadlift 1RM Attempt
95 x 5 No rest
135 x 3, No rest
185 x 3, No rest
225 x 1, 30s rest
255 x 1, 60s rest
285 x 1, 60s rest
305 x 1, Full Recovery
1RM Attempt:
325 x 1

Back Squats
135 x 5, No Rest
185 x 3, 60s Rest
Worksets:
205 ??? 3x10

Romanian Deadlifts
135 x 5, No Rest
185 x 3, 60s Rest
Worksets:
225 ??? 3x8

DB Lunges
5s x 3, 60s Rest
Worksets:
30s - 3x12


So there you have it.  That's my take on the proper way to warmup.  This type of warmup takes me about 10 minutes, but could take up to 15-20 minutes for someone who needs more remedial type work.  This does not including the specific warmups for each lift.  I try to blast through it to get my core temperature up sufficiently.  It may help to do the movement preparation in a big circuit to conserve time.  Give it a try and see if it makes a difference for you too.  I mix up the exercises all the time; make it fun and make it work for you.


For those of you who don't know what some of those activities I laid out are, here is a combination of links and my own notes for the aforementioned exercises:

Supine Glute Bridges:
As an additional note, don't allow your pelvis to tilt posteriorly.  You should have a nice flat back at the top of the movement.  This is an improper firing pattern that I noticed in myself, though I have yet to see a client do this.
*Band Resisted Sidesteps*:
Get a resistance tube, or preferably, a resistance band.  Stand on top of the tubing/band and firmly hold the top portion in front of you.  Sometimes it helps to grab the right part of the band with your left hand and vice versa, but go with whatever you are comfortable with.  Then, simply step laterally; you can alternate which direciton you move or finish moving to the right or left before changing directions.  It really doesn't matter.
*Shoulder Dislocations*:
Grab a broomstick, a nylon strap, or even a taut resistance tube/band.  Just make sure it is long enough for you to grab with a snatch grip, which is the hand position you will utilize for the movement.  Now, bring the object overhead by rotating, not rowing, and continue rotating until you touch your back with it.  Keep your elbows locked out the entire time, and grab wide enough so that there is not too much resistance to the movement.  Try to decrease your grip width over time if at all possible.
Wall Retractions:
Don't force it in either direction.  If your hands, elbows, or shoulder blades begin to lose contact with the wall then stop.  Your ROM will improve in time with this exercise.
Inch Worms:
Scroll down a bit for his explanation of this exercise.  I don't have people hold for 10 seconds in the stretched position, but you get the idea.
Dorsiflexed Ankle Mobility:
Pretty self-explanatory.
Shoulder Circles/Reverse Shoulder Circles:
These can be done with circles of varying sizes and can also be performed overhead.  You don't have to follow the set/rep pattern mentioned in the video.


----------



## NMOY (May 21, 2006)

care to outline the Activation Circuit and Dynamic Flexibility exercises? I for one hardly recognize any of those names, but would love to learn.
Thanks. I guess I fall into the catagory of someone who has been warming up wrong! I've always hoping on the rowing machine for 5 minutes and done static stretching. Good to see what I should be doin.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 21, 2006)

Good stuff man. I will defiantly try this. Sticky


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 21, 2006)

I agree, many beginners here will not have a clue what all of those exercises are. Perhaps, there is a link to a website that shows pictures/videos of how each exercise works. 

Great post .. i should start implementing some of that into my routine.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2006)

Interesting take on doing a specific warm up with no more than 5 reps, that is, if dynamic and activation is implemented.  

Since your self-studying, help me out with a question Ive gone over myself, but have forgotten at work.

What type of population would you do static stretching before a workout?  A population that has tight muscles, right?  How much should the intensity or volume be reduced to compensate for the previous static stretches?


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  Later tonight or maybe tomorrow I will go through and add exercise descriptions as many places as I can.




			
				AKIRA said:
			
		

> What type of population would you do static stretching before a workout?  A population that has tight muscles, right?  How much should the intensity or volume be reduced to compensate for the previous static stretches?



I don't have anyone do static stretching before a workout.  A good warmup will increase the availble ROM in your joints without static stretching.  The only static stretching I have people do before a workout is sometimes for the hip flexors if they exhibit an anterior pelvic tilt and really overactive hip flexors.  Even then, I usually stick in static stretching as a form of active rest in between exercises or circuits and finish what we didn't get done in the flexibility department at the end of the workout.


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback everyone.  Later tonight or maybe tomorrow I will go through and add exercise descriptions as many places as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh good.  Cuz I havent prescribed doing these nor do them myself!  I do statics afterwards however.


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2006)

I added exercise descriptions as best I could.  Let me know if anything is unclear or any of the links are broken.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2006)

Just read through it, good stuff.


----------



## Velvet (May 23, 2006)

You rock CP...can't believe how much knowledge you have with so few years on earth   And I don't mean that in a bad way either...very impressive


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

Killer stuff CowPimp thanks for such a thorough cover ...


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2006)

I incorporated some of this stuff into my warmup today for push. Definitely noticed improvement in my shoulder activation, and i actually finished weighted pushups without failing one rep short.

Awesome how a few minutes warmup can make the difference between success and (muscle) failure .

Nice going CowPimp, deserves the "sticky" status.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 5, 2006)

i think im gonna try this tommorow.. just to give it a shot.. ive got nothing to loose

the stress on better ROM, is very appealing to me..hehe


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 7, 2006)

Cowpimp, what about static stretching before working rotator cuffs? The reason i ask is this is because i read this articlehttp://www.mindandmuscle.net/mindandmuscle/magpage.php?artID=41&pageNum=6 suggesting its importance.  Whats your opinion on this?  I was thinking of adding rotator cuff work and was wondering if it would be a good idea to do it at the end of my workout statically stretching only before rotator cuff excercises?


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 7, 2006)

By the way the warmups great, thanks mate!


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 9, 2006)

this is great, wish I knew some of this stuff before I injured my shoulder. Definitely work this into my routine. Thanks CP


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Cowpimp, what about static stretching before working rotator cuffs? The reason i ask is this is because i read this articlehttp://www.mindandmuscle.net/mindandmuscle/magpage.php?artID=41&pageNum=6 suggesting its importance.  Whats your opinion on this?  I was thinking of adding rotator cuff work and was wondering if it would be a good idea to do it at the end of my workout statically stretching only before rotator cuff excercises?



I just briefly breezed through that, but those look like recommendations for someone with an existing shoulder issue.  I have to read more thoroughly, but it could be an exception.  I'm not going to say there is never a case where someone should administer static stretches first.  For example, I do frequently have clients perform hip flexor stretches pretty early in the workout, as many people have tight and overactive hip flexors as it is.


----------



## jasonwilks (Aug 19, 2006)

I also wish I knew this stuff a long time ago, I'll get my routine straightened out now, thanks.


__________________
Anti-Aging


----------



## 200+ (Sep 18, 2006)

laymans terms?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 18, 2006)

What don't you understand?


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Nov 29, 2006)

My warm-up & cool-down is as follows:

Warm-up- 400m run, 25 back ext., 25 sit-up, 25 BW squat, 25 sit-up & 25 push-up, 400m run.

Cool Down:
(Stretching)
1. Knees at 90 degree angle calves supported on chair, lower back flat on floor.
2. Legs/torso at 90 deg angle with legs against wall, back flat on floor, butt at the wall.
3. Lay flat on the floor legs straight up as if you are supporting a tray (or kid) on your feet. 

Hold each position in a gently progressing stretch for 20 or so seconds, repeat each 3 times. Stop if it hurts & see a doc.


----------



## ps2cho (Jan 1, 2007)

This is wrong. DO NOT STRETCH PRE-WORKOUT. PERIOD.

Many studies have PROVEN it adversely affects the amount your body can lift during the workout session. You want your muscles tight, not loose. The only warmup you should be doing is light cardio !!

Google if you need the studies.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 1, 2007)

ps2cho said:


> This is wrong. DO NOT STRETCH PRE-WORKOUT. PERIOD.
> 
> Many studies have PROVEN it adversely affects the amount your body can lift during the workout session. You want your muscles tight, not loose. The only warmup you should be doing is light cardio !!
> 
> Google if you need the studies.



Did you even read the original Post?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

ps2cho said:


> This is wrong. DO NOT STRETCH PRE-WORKOUT. PERIOD.
> 
> Many studies have PROVEN it adversely affects the amount your body can lift during the workout session. You want your muscles tight, not loose. The only warmup you should be doing is light cardio !!
> 
> Google if you need the studies.



dynamic stretching is not static stretching.  learn how to read before you post mi-information.

if you need to figure out what dynamic stretching is, use google.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2007)

Fantastic work, Batman!

Seriously though, excellent post. Obviously well-researched and informed. The only thing I was unsure of is exactly which exercises would be considered activation and which would be considered dynamic flexibility, and examples of each. This is already being addressed in another thread by P-Funk at the moment, but I'll post the info here once I understand more.

I also wasn't sure whether certain types of dynamic flexibility should be used before every workout, or whether it's usually more specific to the body parts being worked, or whether that would be more activation than dynamic flexibility.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Fantastic work, Batman!
> 
> Seriously though, excellent post. Obviously well-researched and informed. The only thing I was unsure of is exactly which exercises would be considered activation and which would be considered dynamic flexibility, and examples of each. This is already being addressed in another thread by P-Funk at the moment, but I'll post the info here once I understand more.
> 
> I also wasn't sure whether certain types of dynamic flexibility should be used before every workout, or whether it's usually more specific to the body parts being worked, or whether that would be more activation than dynamic flexibility.



Try not to get into semantics with it.  I tried to break it up into sections for a better understanding of why certain exercises are included.  However, sometimes an exercise can classify as both.  

For example, the deadlift walk is a move where you basically do a 1-leg RDL without weight.  It's great for hip mobility, particularly hamstring flexibility.  At the same time, it gets your glutes firing pretty good.  Those who have grossly inhibited glutes probably won't be able to do this.  However, those who have some prerequisite level of glute activation will really get them going with this movement.  Really, the whole of your frontal plane stabilization musculature must work properly to pull these off.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 4, 2007)

Never heard of a deadlift walk..

I went ahead and read this again since I am not too familiar with dynamic movements.  I have only the NASM book and whenever a movement comes up on IM that I am not familiar with or forget.

Recently in the other thread I saw a list of warm ups, e.g. burpees.  Burpee would be considered dynamic, yes?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Never heard of a deadlift walk..
> 
> I went ahead and read this again since I am not too familiar with dynamic movements.  I have only the NASM book and whenever a movement comes up on IM that I am not familiar with or forget.
> 
> Recently in the other thread I saw a list of warm ups, e.g. burpees.  Burpee would be considered dynamic, yes?



Yes, burpee is dynamic (you never stop moving, after all).

A deadlift walk is just a unilateral RDL without weight, but alternating legs and moving forward. Basically walking, but bending the waist a lot and getting good DF in for the glutes.

Good tip about not getting involved in the semantics of it. I do that too often in life, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Good tip about not getting involved in the semantics of it. I do that too often in life, heh.



I do the same thing, don't worry.  Just think about what you want to accomplish with the warmup before you begin, and what types of movements you are doing.  Let's say you need to get your glutes firing, do some shoulder prehabilitation work, loosen up your shoulder girdle, and loosen up your ankles.  Those are your goals.  Plug in your exercises from there, and then integrate those prepared functions into something more complex to prepare for the compound movements to come and raise your core temperature some more.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Yes, burpee is dynamic (you never stop moving, after all).
> 
> A deadlift walk is just a unilateral RDL without weight, but alternating legs and moving forward. Basically walking, but bending the waist a lot and getting good DF in for the glutes.
> 
> Good tip about not getting involved in the semantics of it. I do that too often in life, heh.



Hmm some how I still cant picture it.  Let me ask jeeves.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Shoulder dislocations are the only ones I couldnt find.  (well, just look at the term, what do you think came up?)


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2007)

No response yet?


----------



## xonlythestrongx (Oct 21, 2007)

good guide


----------



## brooklyn11 (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazing info. Most of people do not concentrate on warm up these days.They just dive into push ups and weight lifting. Warm ups are important for fitness workouts but reading your info I came to know warm ups play pivotal role in fitness workouts. Thanks please post more and more threads.


----------



## thane22 (Jan 24, 2008)

great information


----------



## lifterjake (Feb 18, 2008)

very good read


----------



## charliemurphy9 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## corleone969 (Jul 4, 2008)

This is great post. Very informative for someone like me. After reading this post, i realise that my warm up session doesn't meet the standard.


----------



## sumit01 (Jul 15, 2008)

before starting up ,proper warming up is required.........that can be attained with the help of cycling


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 15, 2008)

corleone969 said:


> This is great post. Very informative for someone like me. After reading this post, i realise that my warm up session doesn't meet the standard.


 


sumit01 said:


> before starting up ,proper warming up is required.........that can be attained with the help of cycling


 


brooklyn11 said:


> Amazing info. Most of people do not concentrate on warm up these days.They just dive into push ups and weight lifting. Warm ups are important for fitness workouts but reading your info I came to know warm ups play pivotal role in fitness workouts. Thanks please post more and more threads.


Hey there my friends from Brooklyn, India and Barcelona.

I see you guys promoting stuff in your signatures in a good thread like this and you guys just vanish..
Well anyway how much do you guys or guy make placing those sites in your sig?

http://www.24hr-fitness-workout-guide.com 

Oh really.

*Your Traveling Partner*

Is this a gay cruise type of thingy?

Cheap Car Insurance Rates 

Your from India and your selling car insurance? Talk about outsourcing...


----------



## samadamsboyee (Dec 11, 2008)

Good tips, I may have to try them out.  I never been much of a warm up person.  I put in my headphones, crank up the tunes and get pumpin


----------



## RedMosquito14 (Jan 2, 2009)

This was very helpful.  Thanks


----------



## Herculess (Feb 3, 2009)

Tnx 4 Da Info!


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 11, 2009)

*good!*

Good advice, thanks for posting this information. I'm going to try this out ASAP!


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

good job everyone!


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

info info info


----------



## DUUUH (Mar 12, 2010)

very helpful


----------



## verybigguy (Mar 17, 2010)

thumbs up


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice tips of warmups!!!to know more about guides in warm up just visit...........


----------



## lknmuscle (Jul 9, 2010)

great stuff - thanks!


----------



## canadairon (Aug 17, 2010)

A warm up is the act of advancing for an able-bodied accident or conditioning by appliance or practicing for a abbreviate time beforehand. Warming up helps abate your accident of abrasion and the aches and pains that appear with exercise.The physiological acumen to balmy up is to abetment your circulatory arrangement in pumping oxygen-rich claret to your alive muscles. The abstraction is to access apportionment throughout the body, in a bit-by-bit manner. A able balmy up cautiously prepares the anatomy for the added demands of exercise.


----------



## chase292 (Aug 18, 2010)

I do 10 everyday


----------



## dreamheight (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: useful information*

wow the information is really great all i have to say its superb.


----------



## dreamlifez (Oct 5, 2010)

*warmup*

Thanks for giving the details of a typical warm as it will help me following some the things you wrote.
Its essential to know the process...


----------



## Mark Lomas (Oct 7, 2010)

Brilliant thorough guide, I'll definitely take note of this for future workouts!


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

great read


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

every thing sounds killer


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2010)

fayecody said:


> If you start with a good warm up,then it will be good for you for upcoming exercises.



Impressive.


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 21, 2010)

wow i never warm up....
thanks for the tips!


----------



## cass07 (Dec 21, 2010)

i do warm ups before i start an exercise


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2010)

cass07 said:


> i do warm ups before i start an exercise



I do them before bed.


----------



## canadameds123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Seriously fantastic post.. I will try this.. Your guidance is so nice..


----------



## jongrillon (Jan 20, 2011)

Most definitely gonna try it out, thx!


----------



## healthservices24 (Jan 24, 2011)

even i never did warm up in gym before exercise......thanx for the information


----------



## dennis lan (Jan 25, 2011)

I am new comer in body building, i want a certified and a expert 
trainer, who have experince of training.


----------



## superman90221 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ima try this


----------



## superman90221 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yooo


----------



## stevedav (Feb 10, 2011)

I estimate I drop into the category of somebody who has been heating up wrong! I've habitually wanting on the rowing appliance for 5 minutes and finished static stretching.


----------



## JPN (Feb 14, 2011)

wow I never knew that, interesting.


----------



## youngarnold (Feb 17, 2011)

stretching is key


----------



## steelfrog (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it


----------



## fitnright (Mar 3, 2011)

i am a beginner . and i am so thankful for this post!!


----------



## calie (Mar 3, 2011)

thats goood


----------



## calie (Mar 3, 2011)

thankful for this..


----------



## calie (Mar 3, 2011)

.......... thnxzfor this post ...


----------



## calie (Mar 3, 2011)

thats ryt streching is key


----------



## calie (Mar 3, 2011)

im also beginner here.. and ilove this forum


----------



## carter1990 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can attest to these tips...

Not that nasm or nsca is the cure all end all but they are respected companies that express a type of warmup similar


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

really good info here. thanks to the author. really appreciate it as i dont frequently warm up. and im sure lots of others dont either.!


----------



## jaytat (Apr 25, 2011)

great advice! i never did 10 minutes of cardio before workout. i always thought it would tire me out. hitting gym in 20 minutes gonna try, f*ck it cant hurt. on an insane cycle i can work out for hours. i love GEAR!


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info - I usually jump on the bike for 10 mins prior to a workout, then do a "light set" prior to starting my serious lifts...


----------



## Alexa1 (Jun 21, 2011)

That is excellent information. I must say that when I was a beginner I didn???t warm up properly and now my body can feel the injuries that occurred then. Nowadays I am doing proper warm ups especially targeting the body parts that will be involved in during the exercises.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2011)

I get the physical benefits, but mental? Hmm. Never impacted me in that regard.


----------



## Tomn (Jun 29, 2011)

very informative, thanks for this warm up info


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 2, 2011)

good stuff here


----------



## WeightLossJames (Sep 19, 2011)

One of the most important things you can do before working out is warming up. This is good to dilates blood vessels ensuring that your muscles are well supplied with oxygen.t also raises your muscles' temperature for optimal flexibility and efficiency.


----------



## mljoshua (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for this article.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anothere forgotten art....The "warmup" Great job


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice tips


----------



## henryforde (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a great warm up plan! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

going to have a try,thanks


----------



## cod123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

good read.


----------



## Roaddkingg'sGirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks I'm going to try this tomorrow. Anythings worth a shot to try and see how it goes there's nothing to loose. Good info CowPimp Thanks


----------



## syed2011 (May 19, 2012)

Stuff is extremely helpful. Thanks for that.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for adding this. It really helped me in my warmups


----------



## harmanrainu (Jul 23, 2012)

Just do 20x5 push ups! best warm-up exercise


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 16, 2013)

I recently added foam rollers to my warm up. Seem to help


----------



## wren (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome info, have not used the rollers in the past for warm ups, only after heavy leg days, sometimes the day after, going to put this to good use.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2013)

AKIRA said:


> Shoulder dislocations are the only ones I couldnt find.  (well, just look at the term, what do you think came up?)



In case anyone is still wondering:

How to Boost Your Flexibility with Shoulders Dislocations StrongLifts - description, video below


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 18, 2013)

I think a hot shower before I workout really helps as well.


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 14, 2013)

Really helpful info. Definitely giving some of these a try!
Great read, worth the sticky!


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 18, 2013)

i'm well aware of the post time and it's of way back in time but still helpfull in gaining a fair idea about how to go for a right workout ethics .. i was just random to my workout schedule and manner ..from now it's going to be more organized for sure.... thanks for suggestion here..


----------



## irish viking (Jun 18, 2013)

I think many holes can be poked here but that's not the point I gather,depending on your training goal that day more activation work /mobility/joint specific/cardio warm up can be selected.the important thing is warm up drills are a warm up don't take from your heavy work but  activation is vital.i use bands as a staple in my warm ups for everything good active stretch of the shoulders/chest/glutes,foam roll hams and back,light mountain climbers and one or two others and then movement specific like squats/hams/glutes if im squatting that day.i think it was either dave tate or llayne who said after your activation and msr use bench to warm up for bench and squat to warm up for squat etc...


----------



## Shivalismith (Oct 28, 2013)

for the beginners it is an apt read, no doubt as there are many who just start pulling and pressing without giving their muscle enough time to get set and not to hurt by the process


----------



## flood (Nov 7, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> In case anyone is still wondering:
> 
> How to Boost Your Flexibility with Shoulders Dislocations StrongLifts - description, video below


Been doing these. Not like gumby in the vid, but I make it around. 15 reps and repeat for me. RC less sore since adding these to pushups and pullups, plus innies & outies.


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 5, 2014)

It is important to get a sufficient amount of sleep and rest after your workout sessions. A significant amount of muscle recovery and repair occurs while you are sleeping. Not getting an adequate amount of sleep can delay your results, and also be dangerous. Working out again without proper recuperation can cause injury or illness.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

yess i lovr sitting i. sauna for warming up and increased blood flow

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_85 (May 4, 2014)

Excellent read, op


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Great information


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

I should try this. Very important reading for me.


----------



## shrinktubing (Dec 26, 2017)

great


----------



## PaulHudson (Jan 19, 2018)

The routine on leg day looks quite hectic but I'm sure it'll make a huge difference as it is focusing on almost every part with specific concentration. Definitely going to give it a shot next time.


----------



## BrianRichards (May 18, 2018)

Great read, thanks for sharing!


----------

